# MTB Racing XC



## Wilky423 (9 Aug 2013)

Hi All,
I'm entering my first ever MTB race in Sept & am trying to figure out how the points work with BC.
Is there only points for the first 25 or so, or does everyone who completes the course get at least one point ?

The race is classed as BC Regional B.

Any help appreciated.

Also, I'm only a bronze member of BC at the moment, do I have to get the provisional lic or full lic to get the points & a silver membership.

Seems like I'm buying all these things, just to get the points !


----------



## VamP (9 Aug 2013)

Wilky423 said:


> Hi All,
> I'm entering my first ever MTB race in Sept & am trying to figure out how the points work with BC.
> Is there only points for the first 25 or so, or does everyone who completes the course get at least one point ?
> 
> ...


 
Number of points depends on the category of the race. The points are a bit pointless in XC, I think the only advantage is getting gridded higher up the field in some of Regional/National races, so you may not want to worry too much about them until you start placing quite well.

Which race are you entering out of interest?

Here is the allocation key:

*NATIONAL MOUNTAIN BIKE RANKINGS POINTS SYSTEM 2013*
*Licence Points are awarded as follows:*
*International A* Olympic Games, Senior World Championships, Junior World Championships
*International B* World Cup and Senior Continental Championships; U23 World Championships (XC only); 
Junior Continental Championships. Master World Championships
*National* _Double points:_ National Championships (other than U23 XC), U23 Continental Championships (XC only)
Masters Continental Championships
_Single points:_ BC National Series; National U23 XC Championship. Other UCI classified events at elite level
*Regional A* _Double points:_ Regional Championships
_Single points:_ Designated Regional Series events; Sport race at National XC Championships;
*Regional B* _Single points:_ Other Regional level ranking events; Short Course DH events
*Regional C* _Single points:_ Eligible Short Course XC events
_ *
Cross Country notes*
1: Where separate races/starts are arranged, points are awarded to riders of both genders in each of the following categories: juvenile, youth, junior, senior - elite, senior - expert, senior - sport, master (30-39), veteran (40-49); grand veteran (50+). Ranking points are not awarded for single speed category races.
2: For National Senior Championships, National Under 23 Championships, and for Regional B & C events where senior riders are amalgamated into one race, only one set of points will be awarded. The ability categories will not be split out, but riders will receive points in their own ability category. *The National Under-23 Championships will carry double points at the Regional A level. _

_*Downhill notes*
For the National Championships, Expert and Elite are combined as one category (Senior Championships), but will be split out for points so that the top 40 Elites and top 40 Experts all receive points. All senior category riders wishing to gain ranking points must race the Senior Non Championships race_.
*Ranking Points Table*
*Position* *International* *National* *Regional A* *Regional B* *Regional C*
1st 300 150 60 40 20
2nd 260 125 50 34 18
3rd 230 110 45 30 16
4th 210 100 40 26 14
5th 200 90 36 23 12
6th 190 80 32 20 10
7th 180 70 28 18 9
8th 170 65 26 16 8
9th 160 60 24 14 7
10th 150 55 22 12 6
11th 140 50 20 10 5
12th 135 47 19 9 4
13th 130 44 18 8 3
14th 125 41 17 7 2
15th 120 38 16 6 1
16th 115 36 15 5 
17th 110 34 14 4 
18th 105 32 13 3 
19th 100 30 12 2 
20th 95 28 11 1 
21st 90 26 10 
22nd 85 24 9 
23rd 80 22 8 
24th 75 20 7 
25th 70 18 6 
26th 65 16 5 
27th 60 14 4 
28th 55 12 3 
29th 50 10 2 
30th 48 8 1 
31st 46 7 
32nd 44 6 
33rd 42 5 
34th 40 4 
35th 38 4 
36th 36 3 
37th 34 3 
38th 32 2 
39th 30 2 
40th 28 1* 
41st 26 
42nd 24 
43rd 23 
44th 22 
45th 21 
46th 20 
47th 19 
48th 18


----------



## Wilky423 (9 Aug 2013)

Cheers VamP, the one I plumped for is the XC Rampage round one at Checkendon. Dont really know if to do the open class or the veteran male ? If I come last I dont mind, just to complete it would be a good enough start.


----------



## VamP (9 Aug 2013)

Wilky423 said:


> Cheers VamP, the one I plumped for is the XC Rampage round one at Checkendon. Dont really know if to do the open class or the veteran male ? If I come last I dont mind, just to complete it would be a good enough start.


 
There are no points in the Open class, that's just a fun race. The Vets class is very competitive, a lot of vets are former Elite seniors. You need a Full Race Licence to score points BTW, so I would suggest just enjoying the Open class for your first race. If you do well in that, think about trying the Vets for your second, and if that goes well, get your race licence then.

There is a Sport Male class that sits (kinda) mid-way between the Open and Vets categories, and that is eligible for points.

I might be at Checkendon on September 1st, that's if I don't cripple myself at Hadleigh Farm first...


----------



## Wilky423 (9 Aug 2013)

Cheers again VamP, good advice, I think i'll go for the open to see how I get on. I dont think I can do the sport male (too old) 44.
If you see me there, give me a nod. (I'll be the one not know what they are doing)


----------



## VamP (9 Aug 2013)

Wilky423 said:


> Cheers again VamP, good advice, I think i'll go for the open to see how I get on. I dont think I can do the sport male (too old) 44.
> If you see me there, give me a nod. (I'll be the one not know what they are doing)


 
I _think _the Sport Male category is open to all regardless of age. I might be wrong, as I have always ridden in the Vets category... My first race ever was at Checkendon last year as it happens, where I got ritually humiliated by the Vets field, and only saved the humiliation of getting lapped by snapping my bars on a descent. 

Good choice for a first race, fast but not technical course. Safe.


----------



## lukesdad (10 Aug 2013)

VamP said:


> I _think _the Sport Male category is open to all regardless of age. I might be wrong, as I have always ridden in the Vets category... My first race ever was at Checkendon last year as it happens, where I got ritually humiliated by the Vets field, and only saved the humiliation of getting lapped by snapping my bars on a descent.
> 
> Good choice for a first race, fast but not technical course. Safe.


I havn't been to checkendon for many years is it still as narrow ? Passsing used to be a bugger through the wooded section although they did use a field later in the lap a good start was important. They allways used seeded starts in the SAMS days got any pics Vamp wouldn t mind seeing the place now.


----------



## VamP (12 Aug 2013)

lukesdad said:


> I havn't been to checkendon for many years is it still as narrow ? Passsing used to be a bugger through the wooded section although they did use a field later in the lap a good start was important. They allways used seeded starts in the SAMS days got any pics Vamp wouldn t mind seeing the place now.


 
It's narrow in places, but overtaking wasn't a problem. As I found to my cost 

I'll have a dig around my old comp and see what photos I can find lukesdad.


----------



## lukesdad (12 Aug 2013)

much appreciated


----------



## VamP (17 Sep 2013)

lukesdad said:


> much appreciated


 
I hadn't forgotten LD, but alas, I have been unable to locate the old pics. Somewhere at the bottom of a box there's a HD with my pics from that season on it. My beloved assures me she knows where it is... 

I didn't ride Checkendon this year as it happened. Something about a hard contact between my face and a rock at Hadleigh that took the edge off my enthusiasm for XC for the rest of this season at least 

Plus the cross season is now in full flow


----------



## lukesdad (17 Sep 2013)

VamP said:


> I hadn't forgotten LD, but alas, I have been unable to locate the old pics. Somewhere at the bottom of a box there's a HD with my pics from that season on it. My beloved assures me she knows where it is...
> 
> I didn't ride Checkendon this year as it happened. Something about a hard contact between my face and a rock at Hadleigh that took the edge off my enthusiasm for XC for the rest of this season at least
> 
> Plus the cross season is now in full flow


 
Never mind Vamp it was only on the off chance, tell me about the cross season we ve got 160 mile round trip for lukes first outing


----------



## VamP (17 Sep 2013)

lukesdad said:


> Never mind Vamp it was only on the off chance, tell me about the cross season we ve got 160 mile round trip for lukes first outing


 

There's parental commitment


----------



## lukesdad (17 Sep 2013)




----------



## dan_bo (18 Sep 2013)

Racing, especially off-road, is brill. 


Just thought I'd add that.


----------

